# Software zur digitalen Bearbeitung von Schaltplänen gesucht



## swoehe (15 Juni 2020)

Guten Tag, ich bin kein Fachmann im Bereich SPS, bei meiner Suche aber auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Es geht mir bei meiner Suche um eine vielleicht komisch klingende Idee. Betrachtet man die Prozesse entlang der Verwendung eines Schaltplans u. a. im Schaltschrankbau, fällt  auf, dass dieser von der Erstellung bis zur Eintragung von Änderungen im Feld vielmals, vollständig oder in Teilen, ausgedruckt, manuell bearbeitet und immer wieder nach Änderungen durchsucht wird. Für mich erscheint das wenig effizient und zudem noch unlogisch, da die Quelle immer ein eCAD-System ist. Bei der IBN einer SPS wird immer wieder zwischen Schaltplan und SPS-Tabellen hin- und hergewechselt, was auch nicht gerade effizient erscheint. Da dieses Potenzial zur Effizienzsteigerung mehr als offensichtlich und zudem noch vergleichsweise hoch erscheint, wundert es mich, dass ich bei der Recherche nach einer Softwarelösung zur Digitalisierung diese Prozesses kaum fündig geworden bin. Die etablierten eCAD-Hersteller bieten Teillösungen als Erweiterungen ihrer Systeme an, was in der Praxis aber wohl nur wenigen hilft, da die Montage und IBN ja oftmals von Dienstleistern übernommen wird und diese über keine geeignete Anbindung verfügen. Wie schon gesagt, bin ich kein Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet und habe deshalb sicher mit falschen Suchbegriffen gesucht, um eine darauf ausgelegte Software zu finden. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen und mir die richtigen Suchbegriffe oder ein geeignetes System nennen bzw. mir erklären, warum ich mit meiner Einschätzung der Prozesseffizienz und Dokumentationsqualität falsch liege. Ich bin für jeden Hinweis und Kommentar dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stephan Wöhe


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Juni 2020)

Was genau suchst Du denn, bzw. möchtest Du? Aus Deiner Frage werde ich leider nicht ganz schlau?
Was es gibt und bei manchen meiner Kunden auch genutzt wird sind Makros/Plugins für eCAD Programme über die die Grundstruktur des SPS-Progemms inklusive Hardwarekonfiguration erstellt wird.


----------



## Heinileini (15 Juni 2020)

Ich fürchte, ich habe verstanden, was Stephan will.
Wer arbeitet, macht Fehler. Fehler müssen korrigiert werden. Jeder, der einen entdeckt, soll ein Tool zur Verfügung haben, um den Fehler zu melden.
So weit, so gut. Was sich in der Praxis nicht gut bewährt, ist, wenn jeder, der einen (vermeintlichen?) Fehler findet, die Schaltung nach seinem Gusto ändern und dies ohne Rücksprache mit dem Verantwortlichen einfach durchziehen kann. Ganz abenteuerlich kann es werden, wenn z.B. der Einkauf meint, statt der geplanten Teile/Geräte günstigere, angeblich kompatible Alternativen beschaffen zu müssen oder wenn die GL beschliesst, dass ab sofort keine Teile vom Hersteller X mehr eingesetzt werden dürfen.
Ausgedruckte SchaltPläne, in denen notwendige Änderungen sauber handschriftlich eingetragen werden, sind - glaube ich - nicht so schlecht, wie ihr Ruf.
Die geänderten Stellen lassen sich beim DurchBlättern recht leicht finden. Ob sie in einem unverzüglich nachgezogenen eCAD-Projekt leichter zu identifizieren und noch nachzuvollziehen sind ... ?


----------



## swoehe (15 Juni 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Was genau suchst Du denn, bzw. möchtest Du? Aus Deiner Frage werde ich leider nicht ganz schlau?
> Was es gibt und bei manchen meiner Kunden auch genutzt wird sind Makros/Plugins für eCAD Programme über die die Grundstruktur des SPS-Progemms inklusive Hardwarekonfiguration erstellt wird.



Hallo Oliver,

Danke für Deine Antwort. Es interessiert mich, ob und wenn ja welche Lösungen es gibt, die es einem Unternehmen ermöglicht die im eCAD erzeugten Schaltpläne digital in der Montage abzuhaken bzw. Änderungen einzutragen. Heute nennt man das wohl Redlining. Die Änderungen werden dann übertragen und in das eCAD zu übernehmen. Gleichzeitig wird für die SPS-IBN eine Tabelle erzeugt, welche dann händisch in die entsprechenden Programme übertragen wird. Das müsste doch auch eine Software machen können.

Gruß
Stephan Wöhe


----------



## PN/DP (15 Juni 2020)

Elektronische Schaltpläne haben einen Vorteil: man kann den Computer nach Text suchen lassen (wenn alle Texte als Text enthalten sind und nicht als Bild). Das ist besonders hilfreich wenn ein Elektroplaner unstrukturierte BMK wie K1,K2,K3... verwendet.

Ich kenne das Problem so
- bei/vor Auftragserteilung für den Schaltanlagenbau wurde aus Unwissenheit oder Sparsamkeit nicht die Lieferung der Cad-Zeichnungen vereinbart
- später will der Planer die elektronischen Zeichnungen nicht herausrücken oder nur zum Preis von 3 weiteren Schränken, weil die Dateien ja äußerst wertvolles Herstellereigentum/knowhow sind, und sonst jeder Konkurrent einfach genau so einmalig schicke und durchdachte Schränke nachbauen könnte
- vielleicht hat man Glück und der Hersteller liefert die Schaltpläne als .pdf oder .dxf, weil er sich das Ausdrucken und per Paketdienst verschicken sparen wollte
- diejenigen, die nun die Inbetriebnahme oder spätere Änderungen ausgeführt haben, die haben kein Programm um elektronische Pläne zu bearbeiten, weil die Programme kosten ja ein Vermögen und "das bezahlt uns ja niemand wenn ich den Auftrag nur knapp kostendeckend angeboten habe"
- der Original-Hersteller der Anlage, der als einziger die CAD-Dateien hat, verlangt für das Einzeichnen der von Fremdfirmen vorgenommenen Änderungen nun Unsummen
- selbst wenn man die CAD-Dateien hat, dann hat derjenige, der was ändern soll, oft nicht genau das selbe CAD-Programm, und die verschiedenen CAD-Programme sind absichtlich nicht kompatibel um Zeichnungen eines anderen CAD-Programms bearbeiten zu können
- wenn es größere Umbauten sind und man auf Lieferung des gesamten Schaltplans als CAD-Dateien besteht, dann werden oft die original Schaltpläne eingescannt und an E-Büros in Neu-EU-Staaten geschickt, wo billige Zeichner die Pläne wieder in ein CAD System der Wahl kloppen

So bleibt es oft bei nur handschriftlichen Einträgen oder ein schwerbeschädigter Mitarbeiter scannt die betreffenden einzelnen Schaltplan-Seiten mehr schlecht als recht als Bild ein und malt mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm die Änderungen in das Bild.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2020)

swoehe schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> 
> Danke für Deine Antwort. Es interessiert mich, ob und wenn ja welche Lösungen es gibt, die es einem Unternehmen ermöglicht die im eCAD erzeugten Schaltpläne digital in der Montage abzuhaken bzw. Änderungen einzutragen. Heute nennt man das wohl Redlining. Die Änderungen werden dann übertragen und in das eCAD zu übernehmen. Gleichzeitig wird für die SPS-IBN eine Tabelle erzeugt, welche dann händisch in die entsprechenden Programme übertragen wird. Das müsste doch auch eine Software machen können.
> 
> ...



Wenn du daraus eine Geschäftsidee ableiten willst ... vergiss es 
Arbeitsweisen, Bezeichnungen, Schaltplanaufbau sind im Detail so unterschiedlich, dass da kaum was Vernünftiges rauskommt.
Solche Tools entstehen meist firmenintern und mehr oder weniger komfortabel umgesetzt


----------



## swoehe (15 Juni 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, ich habe verstanden, was Stephan will.
> Wer arbeitet, macht Fehler. Fehler müssen korrigiert werden. Jeder, der einen entdeckt, soll ein Tool zur Verfügung haben, um den Fehler zu melden.
> So weit, so gut. Was sich in der Praxis nicht gut bewährt, ist, wenn jeder, der einen (vermeintlichen?) Fehler findet, die Schaltung nach seinem Gusto ändern und dies ohne Rücksprache mit dem Verantwortlichen einfach durchziehen kann. Ganz abenteuerlich kann es werden, wenn z.B. der Einkauf meint, statt der geplanten Teile/Geräte günstigere, angeblich kompatible Alternativen beschaffen zu müssen oder wenn die GL beschliesst, dass ab sofort keine Teile vom Hersteller X mehr eingesetzt werden dürfen.
> Ausgedruckte SchaltPläne, in denen notwendige Änderungen sauber handschriftlich eingetragen werden, sind - glaube ich - nicht so schlecht, wie ihr Ruf.
> Die geänderten Stellen lassen sich beim DurchBlättern recht leicht finden. Ob sie in einem unverzüglich nachgezogenen eCAD-Projekt leichter zu identifizieren und noch nachzuvollziehen sind ... ?




Danke für den Kommentar. Was ich beobachtet habe ist, dass der Konstrukteur/di AV den Plan zum Bau freigibt, dann wird dieser ausgedruckt und an die Monteure verteilt. Diese schreiben sich zunächst mal verschiedene Listen daraus zusammen. Anschließend haken sie mit einem Rotstift die verdrathten Leitungen ab, schreiben Änderungen (wie z. B. gedrehte Kontakte) rein, die sich erst beim physischen Aufbau als sinnvoll ergeben haben. Dieses "Buchkapitel" geht dann innerhalb des Unternehmens wieder zurück zur AV/KOnstruktion, um die Änderungen im eCAD einzutragen. Auf dem Weg hin zum Monteur und wieder zurück wird schon ohne spätere Änderungen durch den Kunden/Konstrukteur jede Menge Papier erzeugt und Zeit für das Drucken und Herausschreiben von Listen aufgewendet, obwohl doch alles elektronisch vorliegt. Das erscheint mir rein aus der Prozesssicht heraus recht ineffizient. Oder geht das nicht anders, weil organisatorische oder Haftungsgründe dagegen stehen? Mir will nicht einleuchten, warum bewusst ein Medienbruch erzeugt wird.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## swoehe (15 Juni 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Elektronische Schaltpläne haben einen Vorteil: man kann den Computer nach Text suchen lassen (wenn alle Texte als Text enthalten sind und nicht als Bild). Das ist besonders hilfreich wenn ein Elektroplaner unstrukturierte BMK wie K1,K2,K3... verwendet.
> 
> Ich kenne das Problem so
> - bei/vor Auftragserteilung für den Schaltanlagenbau wurde aus Unwissenheit oder Sparsamkeit nicht die Lieferung der Cad-Zeichnungen vereinbart
> ...




Lieber Harald,

meine Beobachtungen bezogen sich auf die Abläufe in einem Unternehmen. Mir war nicht bewusst, dass der Medienbruch zwischen Unternehmen bewusst herbeigeführt wird. Sicher ist das aber auch in anderen Branchen mit langen Wertschöpfungsketten so. Bei meiner Suche bin ich auf ein Produkt Namens BlueBeam gestoßen, welches für die Baubranche eine spezifische Lösung auf pdf-Basis anbietet. Leider habe ich nichts vergleichbares für den Schaltschrankbau gefunden.

Sind die Stromlaufpläne in der Branche wirklich so umkämpft?

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## swoehe (15 Juni 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du daraus eine Geschäftsidee ableiten willst ... vergiss es
> Arbeitsweisen, Bezeichnungen, Schaltplanaufbau sind im Detail so unterschiedlich, dass da kaum was Vernünftiges rauskommt.
> Solche Tools entstehen meist firmenintern und mehr oder weniger komfortabel umgesetzt



Ich nahm an Stromlaufplan ist Stromlaufplan, wenn man in der Branche mit einer starkt zerteilten Wertschöpfungskette arbeitet. Da liege ich dann wohl falsch.
Es müsste also ein sehr allgemeines Dateiformat wie pdf sein, in dem man arbeitet. So könnte es vom Nutzer nicht in der Basis geändert werden, sondern nur durch den Konstrukteur.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## der_schmuu (17 Juni 2020)

Hi.
Tatsächlich ist das "Stromlaufplan-Gewerbe" hart umgekämpft. Bis jetzt konnte und wollte man ja sich auch noch nicht auf eine gemeinsame Schnittstelle einigen um System übergreifend Schaltpläne nutzen zu können. Dies geht aktuell nur über den import / export der Schaltpläne in Grafischen Elementen.

Das die Unternehmen wie Eplan und WSCAD kein Interesse daran haben, liegt halt leider auch auf der Hand (€€€).

Einen ersten guten Ansatz (finde ich zumindest) hat aktuell Eplan eingeführt. Über ein Tool kann ich den Schaltplan in die Cloud (oder den Pc von jemand anderem, wie man es nimmt) laden und dann verschiedene Leute einladen. Diese benötigen (aktuell) auch keine Eplanlizenz. Theoretisch braucht man so kein Papier mehr da die Inbetriebnehmer und Monteure vor Ort über den Internetbrowser in den Plan schauen können. Roteintragungen können ebenfalls direkt im Browser getätigt werden und ich als Planer kann mir diese dann anzeigen lassen und übernehmen oder ablehnen.
Intern haben wir bei den Tests damit ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ob es von anderen Herstellern etwas vergleichbares gibt kann ich leider nicht sagen. Mir ist zumindest nichts bekannt.

Wie so oft ist leider die externe Schnittstelle da eher das Problem. Laptop oder Tablet können geklaut oder zerstört werden, jemand muss sich darum kümmern die Änderungen am Laptop/Tablet zu übernehmen. Die Bereitschaft sich damit auseinander zu setzen ist leider aktuell eher gering. 
Lieber 6x 1000 Seiten ausdrucken und Rot einmalen. 
Industrie 0.4 

Gruß Schmuu


----------



## swoehe (17 Juni 2020)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Hi.
> Tatsächlich ist das "Stromlaufplan-Gewerbe" hart umgekämpft. Bis jetzt konnte und wollte man ja sich auch noch nicht auf eine gemeinsame Schnittstelle einigen um System übergreifend Schaltpläne nutzen zu können. Dies geht aktuell nur über den import / export der Schaltpläne in Grafischen Elementen.
> 
> Das die Unternehmen wie Eplan und WSCAD kein Interesse daran haben, liegt halt leider auch auf der Hand (€€€).
> ...


Danke für den Beitrag. Solch ein Werkzeug gibt es Lizenzkostenfrei? Erstaunlich. Wie bindet ihr denn z. B. Dienstleister ein, die die Montagearbeit machen? Oder ist das bei euch nicht nötig?

Gruß
Stephan 

Gesendet von meinem POT-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Smazze (18 Juni 2020)

Hallo Stephan,
du hast das Problem ganz gut erkannt.
Ich arbeite in einem Unternehmen welches Schaltschränke baut und Inbetriebnahmen durchführt. Wir hatten auch das Problem das wir viele Medienbrüche hatten… Der Stromlaufplan wurde für die Schaltschrankverdrahter, Baustellenmonteure und Inbetriebnehmer ausgedruckt. Änderungen wurden wie üblich in Papier durchgeführt und zum guten Schluss wieder eingescannt um es digital zu verschicken. So kam es, dass mehr oder weniger intelligente Dateiformate im Zuge der Wertschöpfungskette und derer Medienbrüche verdummten und diese als Revisionsdokumentation dem Stromlaufplanzeichner zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.
Dann haben wir ein Tool gesucht was uns die Arbeit erleichtert. Da wir Stromlaufpläne aus verschiedenen ECAD-Systemen nutzen wurde schnell klar, dass das PDF-Format das einzige Hersteller unabhängige ist. Auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten PDF-Editor für Stromlaufpläne konnten wir keine brauchbare Lösung finden. Daraufhin hat unsere IT-Abteilung eine interne Lösung entwickelt.
So können zum Beispiel Benutzer beim Bearbeiten des Stromlaufplans fertige Arbeitsschritte abstempeln, Linien gezeichnet und abgehakt werden. Linien, Texte oder ganze Symbole können kopieren, bearbeiten einfügen oder gelöscht werden. Außerdem können Potentiallisten und Betriebsmittellisten erstellt werden.
Eine Funktion die ich besonders gut finde ist der Querverweissprung. Hier wird nicht nur die Seite aufgerufen, sondern auch explizit das gesuchte Ziel (Potentialname) farblich markiert. Scharmant finde ich als Programmierer auch den SPS-Modus. Darüber kann man im Stromlaufplan direkt auf den Status von Ein- und Ausgängen zugreifen. Find ich sehr cool. Das ist in Kombination mit der Haken- und Stempelfunktion bei einer Kaltinbetriebnahme sehr komfortabel, da ich diese direkt dokumentiere. FAT-Test mittels Exeltabellen spare ich mir da in Gänze und kann alles in einem Tool erledigen.


----------



## der_schmuu (18 Juni 2020)

swoehe schrieb:


> Danke für den Beitrag. Solch ein Werkzeug gibt es Lizenzkostenfrei? Erstaunlich. Wie bindet ihr denn z. B. Dienstleister ein, die die Montagearbeit machen? Oder ist das bei euch nicht nötig?
> 
> Gruß
> Stephan
> ...



Moin.
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist es so das es bei der Eplan Professional Lizenz diese Tool kostenlos dazu gibt. Wobei die Eplanlizenz schon im 5-stelligen Bereich anzusiedeln ist.
Es nennt sich "eplan eView" (https://www.eplan.de/loesungen/eplan-epulse/eplan-eview/). Es gibt auch bei youtube ein paar Erklärungsvideos dazu.

Für den Nutzer ohne Eplan-Lizenz entstehen aktuell keine weiteren Kosten, außer einer Anmeldung bei Eplan. 

Aktuell würden wir gerne unsere Dienstleister, welche unsere Elektromontage und Schaltschrankbau übernehmen, vermehrt mit diesem Tool arbeiten lassen. Allerdings sträubt man sich da noch ein wenig. Papier ist für die Monteure vor Ort einfacher zu händeln als ein Tablet.

Einen Praxistest mit einem größeren Projekt konnten wir leider noch nicht realisieren.
Bisher bezogen sich unsere Tests eher auf "Standort übergreifende Spielereien", die aber bis jetzt ganz gut verliefen.

gruß schmuu


----------



## swoehe (18 Juni 2020)

Hallo Schmuu,

Danke für die Innenansichten. Ich habe mir das Tool mal angeschaut und es geht ziemlich genau in die Richtung welche ich mir vorstelle. Was mich etwas wundert ist, dass man scheinbar online sein muss, um das Tool nutzen zu können. Das stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Für einen Dienstleister mit vielen verschiedenen Kunden und damit verschiedenen eCAD-Systemen dürfte das Handling in der Tat schwierig sein, da er dann alle "eview" Systeme bei sich installiert haben muss und diese auch noch bedienen können sollte, um effizient zu sein. Die Bedienung von eview erschien mir nicht wirklich schwierig, aber gefühlt zeitaufwendiger als bei der Nutzung von Papier. Eine Lösung mit einem pdf als Basis wäre für mich der logischste Schritt gewesen, da diese lokal gespeichert werden kann und auch offline funktioniert. Wie man dann die Änderungen verschiedener Nutzer in einem Plan realsiert, müsste man dann sehen. Sicher gibt es aber auch da eine Lösung. Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass ich noch eine Lösung dazu am Markt finde.

Danke Dir aber sehr für Deine Hinweise und Anregungen die Du geteilt hast.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## swoehe (18 Juni 2020)

Smazze schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan,
> du hast das Problem ganz gut erkannt.
> Ich arbeite in einem Unternehmen welches Schaltschränke baut und Inbetriebnahmen durchführt. Wir hatten auch das Problem das wir viele Medienbrüche hatten… Der Stromlaufplan wurde für die Schaltschrankverdrahter, Baustellenmonteure und Inbetriebnehmer ausgedruckt. Änderungen wurden wie üblich in Papier durchgeführt und zum guten Schluss wieder eingescannt um es digital zu verschicken. So kam es, dass mehr oder weniger intelligente Dateiformate im Zuge der Wertschöpfungskette und derer Medienbrüche verdummten und diese als Revisionsdokumentation dem Stromlaufplanzeichner zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.
> Dann haben wir ein Tool gesucht was uns die Arbeit erleichtert. Da wir Stromlaufpläne aus verschiedenen ECAD-Systemen nutzen wurde schnell klar, dass das PDF-Format das einzige Hersteller unabhängige ist. Auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten PDF-Editor für Stromlaufpläne konnten wir keine brauchbare Lösung finden. Daraufhin hat unsere IT-Abteilung eine interne Lösung entwickelt.
> ...



Hallo Smazze,

erstmal vielen Dank, dass Du meine Beobachtungen und Überlegungen bestätigst. Was Du über die intern entwickelte Lösung schreibst, klingt sehr interessant. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, kann mit der gefunden Lösung das Problem der vielen verschiedenen eCAD-System durch Nutzung eines pdf-Formats umgangen werden. Funktioniert das System auch nur mit Online-Zugriff, oder kann man damit auch offline und lokal arbeiten? Schade, dass es sich um ein internes Werkzeug handelt, ich hätte mir das gerne mal angeschaut. Geschätzt halte ich eine Reduktion der Dokumentationsaufwendungen in der Schaltschrankbau-Montage und IBN von bis zu 25% für machbar. Das wäre dann Digitalisierung mit direktem Mehrwert. Wie ist Deine Einschätzung dazu? Was spart ihr durch das System oder geht es nur um Dokumentationsqualität?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Smazze (19 Juni 2020)

Hallo Stephan,

mit dem Tool kann auch offline und lokal gearbeitet werden. 
Das spart natürlich viel Papier da kein Stromlaufplan/Aufbauplan mehr ausgedruckt werden muss.
Vor allem aber einiges an Zeit und es verbessert die Qualität. Zu jeder Rotstrichänderung ist vermerkt wer wann was gemacht hat und die Rotstrichänderungen sind eindeutig, das macht es natürlich dem elektrischen Engineering um einiges bei der Revision der Schaltpläne einfacher. Ich brauche selbst nicht mehr Zeit als vorher mit dem Stift.  

Ich kann gerne mal im Unternehmen nachfragen inwieweit Du Dir das Tool mal anschauen kannst.


----------



## sonto (22 Juni 2020)

Hallo Stephan, 

mein Kollege Smazze hat mich auf diese Diskussion aufmerksman gemacht. 
Die Probleme, die Du in deinem initialen Post ansprichst hatten wir in unserer eigenen Produktion auch. Obwohl ein Großteil unsere Prozesse bereits digitalisiert waren, haben wir das zentrale Dokument, den Stromlaufplan noch in Papierform gehandelt. Allein bei der Übergabe Konstruktion zum Schaltschrankbau und wieder zurück gab es bei uns 5 Medienbrüche. 
Nachdem unser erster Gedanke, "nutzen wir einfach das PDF" an einem geeignetem Editor scheiterte, mussten wir uns eine eigene Lösung erarbeiten. 
Da wir in unserer Produktion mit Schaltplänen aus unterschiedlichen CAD-Systemen arbeiten musste ein Systemübergreifender Standard her. Da sind wir wieder auf das PDF-Format gestoßen. Wie der_schmuu bereits ausgeführt hat, ist bei jedem Projekt die Hoheit über die CAD-Zeichnung heilig, sodass man an unserem Schritt in der Wertschöpfungskette teilweise keinen Zugang zu genau diesen Daten hat. Das PDF ist aber in jedem Fall der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner. 
Mit unserem Tool sind wir aber endlich in der Lage das Arbeiten mit dem Stromlaufplan zu digitalisieren und zwar über die gesamte Wertschöpfungskette. 

Da ich hier aber nicht gegen die Forumsregeln verstoßen möchte, weise ich gerne auf meinen Eintrag im _Werbungs- und Produktneuheiten_-Forum hin, falls du noch Fragen zu unserer Lösung hast, können wir die Diskussion gerne dorthin verlagern.


----------



## Faceman (22 Juni 2020)

Na hoffentlich ist das hier keine gut vorbereitete SPAM Aktion


----------



## swoehe (22 Juni 2020)

sonto schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan,
> 
> mein Kollege Smazze hat mich auf diese Diskussion aufmerksman gemacht.
> Die Probleme, die Du in deinem initialen Post ansprichst hatten wir in unserer eigenen Produktion auch. Obwohl ein Großteil unsere Prozesse bereits digitalisiert waren, haben wir das zentrale Dokument, den Stromlaufplan noch in Papierform gehandelt. Allein bei der Übergabe Konstruktion zum Schaltschrankbau und wieder zurück gab es bei uns 5 Medienbrüche.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich schaue mir das mal an. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## swoehe (22 Juni 2020)

Faceman schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich ist das hier keine gut vorbereitete SPAM Aktion


Meinerseits nicht, sondern Interesse an der Sache. Dazu gab es inhaltlich, wie ich finde, wertvolle Beiträge hier. Ich hoffe es bleibt so. 

Gesendet von meinem POT-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingHelmer (22 Juni 2020)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Moin.
> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist es so das es bei der Eplan Professional Lizenz diese Tool kostenlos dazu gibt. Wobei die Eplanlizenz schon im 5-stelligen Bereich anzusiedeln ist.
> Es nennt sich "eplan eView" (https://www.eplan.de/loesungen/eplan-epulse/eplan-eview/). Es gibt auch bei youtube ein paar Erklärungsvideos dazu.
> 
> ...



Ich arbeite mit See Electrical von der Firma IGE XAO und auch hier ist bei einer Standardlizenz der "Viewer" dabei, womit, meine ich, auch redlining gemacht werden kann.
In der Praxis hat sich bisher, auch wenn beide Parteien eine passende Software hätten, das kommentieren in der PDF mit anschließender Änderung durch den Zeichner und anschließender Freigabe etabliert.


----------



## swoehe (22 Juni 2020)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ich arbeite mit See Electrical von der Firma IGE XAO und auch hier ist bei einer Standardlizenz der "Viewer" dabei, womit, meine ich, auch redlining gemacht werden kann.
> In der Praxis hat sich bisher, auch wenn beide Parteien eine passende Software hätten, das kommentieren in der PDF mit anschließender Änderung durch den Zeichner und anschließender Freigabe etabliert.




Danke für den Hinweis. Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe ist, warum innerhalb des Unternehmens dann nicht die vorhandenen Mittel der eCAD-Anbieter breiter genutzt werden? Sind die so umständlich zu bedienen oder verfügen die Mitarbeiter in der Fertigung/Montage nicht über die notwendige Ausstattung mit Hardware, um das Redlining im System zu machen? Das pdf-Format als neutrales Format zwischen Unternehmen kann ich gut nachvollziehen, bei der Vielzahl der im Markt vorhandenen eCAD-Systeme. Das Produkt auf welches in einem anderen Beitrag heute verwiesen wurde, habe ich mal als Demo heruntergeladen und schaue mit das an. Ebenso das See Electrical.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2020)

... ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr zusammen gehört, aber da hat
heute jemand ein Produkt vorgestellt was in deine Richtung geht.

skemdit -speed up your electrical revision

https://www.blumenbecker.com/de/skemdit-speed-up-your-electrical-revision


----------



## swoehe (22 Juni 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr zusammen gehört, aber da hat
> heute jemand ein Produkt vorgestellt was in deine Richtung geht.
> 
> skemdit -speed up your electrical revision
> ...


Wir gehören nicht zusammen und ob das in die von mir angedachte Richtung geht, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Die Demo hab ich nun und versuche mir ein Bild zu machen. Leider bin ich wie gesagt kein Fachmann auf dem Gebiet, damit kann ich keine abschließende Nutzenbewertung machen. Das müssten dann schon die Fachleute und Praktiker machen. Gleiches gilt für die Produkte von eplan uns see electrical. Es gibt aber sicher auch noch andere... für weitere Hinweise wäre ich als Laie dankbar... 

Gesendet von meinem POT-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## swoehe (2 Juli 2020)

_Ich habe mir zuvor __hier in der Diskussion genannte Softwarelösungen genauer angeschaut. Andere ähnliche Viewer-Systeme oberflächlich. Daher versuche ich mal ein allgemeines Fazit._

_Beide Lösungsansätze unterstützen das digitale Arbeiten mit einem Stromlaufplan von der Konstruktion bis zur Fertigung, die Montage und der Instandhaltung, sodass ein ausdrucken und wieder einscannen von einem Stromlaufplan nicht mehr notwendig ist. Beide Tools haben einen grundsätzlich ähnlichen Funktionsumfang zur Selbstkontrolle und zur Arbeitsorganisation. _
_Das PDF-basierte Tool hat scheinbar einige Fertig- und Favoritenstempel mehr. Als Laie kann ich nicht sagen, ob dies einen Zusatznutzen hat._
_Beide Tools bieten die von mir gesuchten Funktionen für Rotstrichänderungen. Das Viewer-System legt diese Informationen in einem Layer ab, so dass der Konstrukteur die Änderungen dann „elektronisch durchpausen“ kann. Änderungen können in Form von Texteinfügungen, Freizeichnen und dem setzen von Umrandungen erfolgen. Zu meinem Erstaunen bietet das pdf-baiserte Tool eCAD-ähnliche Funktionen an wie z. B. Linien verschieben oder andocken, Symbole kopieren, einfügen, löschen und manipulieren. Alle Änderungen werden in beiden Systemen zur Rückverfolgung mit einem Namens- und Zeitstempel dokumentiert. Der Viewer funktioniert nur mit dem CAD-System des Herstellers und auch nur Online. Der PDF-Lösung ist das Ursprungs-CAD-System scheinbar egal und kann offline genutzt werden._
_Beide Lösungen schaffen es nicht, die Änderungen vollständig ohne das Eingreifen des Konstrukteurs im eCAD-Modell abzubilden. _
_Fazit: Im Detail haben beide Systeme ihr Stärken und Schwächen. Daher wäre eine „Kreuzung“ aus beiden Lösungen wohl das Optimum. Mit Bezug zur Realität der heutigen Wertschöpfungsketten und dem Quasi-Standard pdf schätze ich die darauf basierende Lösung als die mit dem größeren Marktpotenzial ein. Es wird sicher spannend zu sehen, wie es sich entwickelt. Wie schätzt das Forum die Zukunftsaussichten ein?_


----------



## Heinileini (2 Juli 2020)

swoehe schrieb:


> _Beide Lösungen schaffen es nicht, die Änderungen vollständig ohne das Eingreifen des Konstrukteurs im eCAD-Modell abzubilden._


Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt sind mir beide Lösungen gleich sympathisch.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juli 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt sind mir beide Lösungen gleich sympathisch.



So sehe ich das auch 
Ich WILL NICHT, dass jemand in meinen EPaln-Projekten herum malt.
Wir kommen eigentlich gut klar mit Papier, Rotstift und Post-It.
Aktuell sehe ich nicht mal Bedarf für die PDF-Lösung auf dem Tablet.
Unsere Pläne sind so zwischen 100 - 700 Seiten stark.


----------



## swoehe (3 Juli 2020)

Da sieht man, dass ich Laie bin. Ich hätte vermutet, dass die fehlende Möglichkeit Änderungen direkt in das eCAD-Modell zu übernehmen vermisst wird. In der Praxis ist es scheinbar nicht so. Der Konstrukteur will die Hoheit behalten, auch wenn er dadurch Mehrarbeit hat. Erstaunlich aber verständlich.


----------



## swoehe (3 Juli 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch
> Ich WILL NICHT, dass jemand in meinen EPaln-Projekten herum malt.
> Wir kommen eigentlich gut klar mit Papier, Rotstift und Post-It.
> Aktuell sehe ich nicht mal Bedarf für die PDF-Lösung auf dem Tablet.
> Unsere Pläne sind so zwischen 100 - 700 Seiten stark.



Denk an die Umwelt . Der Papierberg vor meinem inneren Auge am Ende des Jahres erscheint mir sehr hoch. Zudem die Zahl der Ordner, die Zeit zum lochen und abheften, Änderungen ausdrucken ... . Wieviele Pläne hast Du denn pro Jahr?


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juli 2020)

swoehe schrieb:


> Denk an die Umwelt . Der Papierberg vor meinem inneren Auge am Ende des Jahres erscheint mir sehr hoch. Zudem die Zahl der Ordner, die Zeit zum lochen und abheften, Änderungen ausdrucken ... . Wieviele Pläne hast Du denn pro Jahr?



Beim Thema Umwelt gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht.
Bei der Inbetriebnahme nutze ich auch schon lange Zeit PDF.
Aber für Installation und Aufbau hat sich Papier bei uns einfach besser bewährt als Tablet.


----------



## GLT (3 Juli 2020)

swoehe schrieb:


> Das erscheint mir rein aus der Prozesssicht heraus recht ineffizient. Oder geht das nicht anders, weil organisatorische oder Haftungsgründe dagegen stehen? Mir will nicht einleuchten, warum bewusst ein Medienbruch erzeugt wird.


Schon mal auf einer echten Baustelle gearbeitet, wo verschiedenste Gewerke gleichzeitig zugange sind?

Willst Du wirklich mit dem Laptop auf der Leiter (wegen dem Plan) Geräte verdrahten/anschliessen und gleichzeitig da noch an der Doku arbeiten? Na viel Spaß!

Mit einem Papierplan, Zettel u. Stift können noch viele Monteuere was anfangen, aber live an der Doku rumpfuschen - das will keine Firma.

Wichtig sind saubere, vollständige u. zeitnahe Rückläufer zur begleitenden Einpflege.

Für den IBN bieten sich durchsuchbare PDFs auf dem Laptop an - damit er schneller Suchen/Navigieren, als Blättern kann u. mal eine verlorene, verdreckte, zerrissenen, unleserliche... Planseite vor Ort ersetzen kann.


----------



## swoehe (3 Juli 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Beim Thema Umwelt gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht.
> Bei der Inbetriebnahme nutze ich auch schon lange Zeit PDF.
> Aber für Installation und Aufbau hat sich Papier bei uns einfach besser bewährt als Tablet.



Entschuldige die vielleicht doofe Frage, aber warum benutzt ihr es in der IBN elektronisch und sonst als Papier?


----------



## GLT (3 Juli 2020)

swoehe schrieb:


> Entschuldige die vielleicht doofe Frage, aber warum benutzt ihr es in der IBN elektronisch und sonst als Papier?


Auf dem Laptop kann man halt schnell mal mit der Suche die nötige Stelle auffinden - geht schneller als in Blättern suchen.


----------



## swoehe (3 Juli 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Schon mal auf einer echten Baustelle gearbeitet, wo verschiedenste Gewerke gleichzeitig zugange sind?
> 
> Willst Du wirklich mit dem Laptop auf der Leiter (wegen dem Plan) Geräte verdrahten/anschliessen und gleichzeitig da noch an der Doku arbeiten? Na viel Spaß!
> 
> ...




Nein, leider nicht. Das habe ich ja schon am Anfang gesagt. Ich bin Laie, nicht mal aus der Branche, daher meine vielen doofen Fragen. Das mit der Leiter leuchtet sogar mir ein. Aber ist das der Normalfall? Die Anforderung sauber und zeitnah scheint mir mit einem "Viewer" oder "pdf" jedoch einfacher umsetzbar


----------



## JanB1 (3 Juli 2020)

Bei uns haben wir auf der Baustelle meistens das Schema in zwei- bis dreifacher Ausführung. Die Monteure haben ein bis zwei Schemas für sich (je nach dem wie viele Monteure), aber meistens reicht da ein Schema weil selten 2 Monteure an der gleichen Seite im Schema arbeiten. Das zweite Schema ist zu Dokumentationszwecken und wird vor Ort im Schaltschrank gelassen.

Bei der vorgängigen Verdrahtung der Schaltschränke in der Werkstatt ist es meiner Erfahrung nach einfacher, wenn man die Schemas in papierform hat, da man damit den Überblick besser behält und man einfacher Änderungen markieren kann. Wenn der MA hier immer den Laptop neben sich haben muss ist das eher hinderlich.

Änderungen werden bei der IBN auf den jeweiligen Seiten eingetragen und das Schema geht nach der IBN zurück an den Zeichner. Die Programmierer sind meistens die einzigen auf der Baustelle mit einem Laptop, daher sind sie auch die einzigen die von der digitalen Form des Schemas profitieren können. Cloud-System sind da meistens etwas heikel da man nicht immer Inernetzugang hat.


----------



## MFreiberger (3 Juli 2020)

Moin,



swoehe schrieb:


> [..]Das mit der Leiter leuchtet sogar mir ein. Aber ist das der Normalfall? Die Anforderung sauber und zeitnah scheint mir mit einem "Viewer" oder "pdf" jedoch einfacher umsetzbar



also meiner Meinung nach hat Beides seine Vorteile und Daseinsberechtigungen. Je nachdem was die Arbeitsumgebung zulässt.

Die Änderungen auf einem Tablet erscheinen mir sinnvoll, wenn:
- bei der Verdrahtung der Montageplatte (im Werk)
- bei einer Maschinen-IBN inhouse
- bei der IBN
- bei dem Anschließen eines Schaltschranks auf ebenem Grund

Die Änderungen auf dem Papier erscheinen mir sinnvoll, wenn:
- in der Höhe (auf Leitern) gearbeitet werden muss
- die Anlage (z.B. bei einem Retrofit) sehr schmutzig ist
- die Anzahl der Monteure in der Anlage die Kosten für die Anzahl an Tablets übersteigt 


@swoehe: vielen Dank für den Thread. Dadurch ist das Thema bei uns neu in den Fokus gerückt und wird gerade geprüft (Kosten <> Nutzen).

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## swoehe (3 Juli 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@MFreiberger Danke für die klare Priorisierung und es freut mich, dass dieser für Dich positive Nebeneffekt sich eingestellt hat, zumal das nicht mein Gedanke war ...


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juli 2020)

Wenn Tablets mal die gleichen Eigenschaften haben wie Papier, dann kann es auch beim Aufbau funktionieren.
Papierpläne werden "gefoltert":
Liegen auf dem Boden und jemand läuft drüber.
Werden per Magnet oder Klammer befestigt.
Werden mit schmierigen Fingern betoucht.
Fallen aus x Metern auf den Boden.
Werden bei einem Wutanfall in die Ecke geschmissen
...

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Knaller (3 Juli 2020)

Moin
Bei der Inbetriebnahme ziehe ich Papier vor.
1. Papier mit einem Farbigen Stift auf die Schnelle markierbar.
2. Papier ist es möglich mit mehreren Leuten gleichzeitig drauf zu schauen.  Blickwinkel größer als Bildschirm 
3 Papier.  Mehrere Blätter neben einander legen.
Notebook Bildschirm immer zu klein
4 Manche Umgebung läßt die Nutzung von elektronischen Geräten wie Notebook  nicht zu.   
5 Papierpläne werden selten geklaut.[emoji41]

Programmieren ist klar anders.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn Tablets mal die gleichen Eigenschaften haben wie Papier, dann kann es auch beim Aufbau funktionieren.
> Papierpläne werden "gefoltert":
> Liegen auf dem Boden und jemand läuft drüber.
> Werden per Magnet oder Klammer befestigt.
> ...



Das sind doch alles Eigenschaften, die ein Tablett auch beherrscht.
Wo ist das Problem, es bei einem Wutanfall in die Ecke zu schmeißen?

Ich denken auch immer wieder über die Lösung Papierlos zu arbeiten nach.
Ich will immer nur einen Plan im Schaltschrankbau bzw. an der Maschine
haben, wo alle Änderungen eingetragen werden. Lässt sich leider nicht 
einhalten. So bekomme ich immer 2-4 zurück die ich alle abgleichen muss,
ob es dann später auch so der Wirklichkeit entspricht, bezweifle ich.


----------



## JanB1 (3 Juli 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das sind doch alles Eigenschaften, die ein Tablett auch beherrscht.
> Wo ist das Problem, es bei einem Wutanfall in die Ecke zu schmeißen?



(ノ ゜Д゜)ノ ︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Heinileini (3 Juli 2020)

Knaller schrieb:


> 5 Papierpläne werden selten geklaut.[emoji41]


Die Folgen der Covid19-HamsterkaufHysterie haben sich darauf nicht ausgewirkt?



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das sind doch alles Eigenschaften, die ein Tablett auch beherrscht.
> Wo ist das Problem, es bei einem Wutanfall in die Ecke zu schmeißen?


RegressAnsprüche - immerhin könnte die Ecke dabei beschädigt werden!


----------



## swoehe (6 Juli 2020)

JanB1 schrieb:


> (ノ ゜Д゜)ノ ︵ ┻━┻



Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer was das bedeuten soll. Kann das mal einer übersetzen?


----------



## Heinileini (6 Juli 2020)

swoehe schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer was das bedeuten soll. Kann das mal einer übersetzen?


Im AsterixHeft wären das Blitze, streunende Sandalen, TotenSchädel, u.s.w. ...
Bin leider noch nicht fündig geworden, in welchem ZeichenSatz die vorkommen. Habe auch noch nicht die passenden eMojis entdeckt. MarktLücke?


----------



## JanB1 (7 Juli 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Im AsterixHeft wären das Blitze, streunende Sandalen, TotenSchädel, u.s.w. ...
> Bin leider noch nicht fündig geworden, in welchem ZeichenSatz die vorkommen. Habe auch noch nicht die passenden eMojis entdeckt. MarktLücke?




@swoehe: Das sind ASCII Emojis. Das hier abgebildete bedeutet "Table-Flip", da es aussieht wie ein Etwas was einen Tisch umwirft. Kann aber auch als Emoji für das generelle (r)umwerfen von Objekten verstanden werden.


----------



## PN/DP (7 Juli 2020)

JanB1 schrieb:


> da es aussieht wie ein Etwas was einen Tisch umwirft.


Aaah, jetzt kann ich auch ein Gesicht und 2 Arme erkennen 


JanB1 schrieb:


> (ノ ゜Д゜)ノ ︵ ┻━┻



Harald


----------



## swoehe (20 Juli 2020)

Ich bin immer noch nicht ganz durch mit dem Thema. Deshalb versuche ich mir den Nutzen mal zu kalkulieren. Was mir natürlich fehlt, sind Angaben zum Input. Wieviele Seiten haben die Stromlaufpläne bei Euch im Unternehmen denn und wieviele Stromlaufpläne druckt ihr pro Monat?

Nächster ordentlicher Posten bei eine Digitalisierung ist das Thema PC. Wie sieht es denn da aus? Hat jede Montagegruppe einen PC zur Verfügung, jeder Monteur oder nur wenige? Keine Ahnung. Könnt ihr mir da mal einen Hinweis geben?

Wenn es schon nicht die Einsparung im Prozess ist, sicher ist schon allein der zu reduzierende Papierberg ein lohnendes Argument. Neben den Kosten vor allem der Ressourcenverzehr.

Danke schon jetzt für die abermalige Hilfe.


----------



## winnman (20 Juli 2020)

Die Kosten für das bisschen Papier (auch bei mehrtausigen Plänen) wird ganz schnell uninteressant wenn da irgendwas verloren geht (weil Laptop mechanisch von der Leiter gefallen ist, Stapler drübergefahren oder gestohlen wurde, . . .) und du dann sehr viele Stunden zur Wiederherstellung des Istzustandes der Dokumentation benötigst (von ev. Verzögerungen bei der IBS ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2020)

winnman schrieb:


> Die Kosten für das bisschen Papier (auch bei mehrtausigen Plänen) wird ganz schnell uninteressant wenn da irgendwas verloren geht (weil Laptop mechanisch von der Leiter gefallen ist, Stapler drübergefahren oder gestohlen wurde, . . .) und du dann sehr viele Stunden zur Wiederherstellung des Istzustandes der Dokumentation benötigst (von ev. Verzögerungen bei der IBS ganz zu schweigen).



Es wird ja nicht alles auf der Baustelle montiert, bei uns kommt es in 90% der Fälle vor,
das wir die Maschine im Werk aufbauen und da wird als erstes der Schaltplan benötigt.
Da darf es dann auch ein Tablett oder Notebook sein.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juli 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es wird ja nicht alles auf der Baustelle montiert, bei uns kommt es in 90% der Fälle vor,
> das wir die Maschine im Werk aufbauen und da wird als erstes der Schaltplan benötigt.
> Da darf es dann auch ein Tablett oder Notebook sein.



Letztlich ist es einfach stark abhängig von Arbeitsweise und Maschine / Anlage.
Im Schaltschrankbau kann ich mir ein Tablet gut vorstellen, bei der Installation der Maschine sehe ich ganz klar Papier im Vorteil.
Bei der Inbetriebnahme habe ich oft das Tablet neben dem Notebook liegen. Auf dem Tablet ist der PDF-Schaltplan von EPlan und die Handbücher, auf dem Notebook läuft TIA.
Bei uns in der Abteilung  bin ich aber der Einzige, der mit Tablet arbeitet.

Ein Punkt am Rande für Papier:
Papier erfordert Reden (oder geschwollen gesagt zwischenmenschliche Kommunikation).
Nicht immer ist ein rein digitaler Workflow besser ... Sieht man ja gerade gut in diesen Zeit.
Klar kann man per Skype oder Teams oder Sonstwas zusammenarbeiten, aber Face2Face ist oft eben doch besser.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## swoehe (20 Juli 2020)

Danke für die Beiträge. Natürlich gibt es Vorteile für das Papier, aber halt auch für die Digitalisierung. Daher versuche ich mir ein Modell für die neutrale Bewertung zu schaffen. Das kann jeder selbst entscheiden. Am Besten in Kenntnis der Fakten und in dem Fall der Kosten und Kilogramm.

Also wie groß ist ein normaler Stromlaufplan bei Euch? Wie viele druckt ihr davon im Monat aus? Habt Ihr PC/Tablet zur Verfügung?

Gruß und Danke
Stephan


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juli 2020)

Stromlaufplan hat zwischen 100 und 700 Seiten.
Der Plan ist untergliedert in die div. Stationen (je ca. 5 bis 40 Seiten).
Die Stationen sind quasi eigene Arbeitspakete mit eigenen Ausdrucken.
Bei uns gibt es bei der Installation also keinen „zentralen“ Plan.
An einer Anlage sind ca. 2 - 5 Mitarbeiter beschäftigt.


----------



## swoehe (21 Juli 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Stromlaufplan hat zwischen 100 und 700 Seiten.
> Der Plan ist untergliedert in die div. Stationen (je ca. 5 bis 40 Seiten).
> Die Stationen sind quasi eigene Arbeitspakete mit eigenen Ausdrucken.
> Bei uns gibt es bei der Installation also keinen „zentralen“ Plan.
> An einer Anlage sind ca. 2 - 5 Mitarbeiter beschäftigt.




Danke. Und wie viele Pläne/Anlagen pro Monat gibt es im Durchschnitt?

Gruß
Stephan Wöhe


----------



## Malefiz (21 Juli 2020)

Kann ich beim digitalen Plan an jeder Leitung schnell und einfach eine Hacken/eine Linie durch ziehn? Wenn nein dann ist es für den Verdrahtet nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## hucki (21 Juli 2020)

Malefiz schrieb:


> Kann ich beim digitalen Plan an jeder Leitung schnell und einfach eine Hacken/eine Linie durch ziehn?


Laut Funktionsbeschreibung von einem der Anbieter:


sonto schrieb:


> Funktionsübersicht:
> 
> Intelligente Verfolgung von Querverweisprüngen
> *Abhaken von Leitungen*
> ...


Ja, das kannst Du wohl.


----------



## swoehe (28 Juli 2020)

Ich denke immer noch daran herum, komme aber nicht weiter.
Vielleicht können die Fachmänner und -frauen hier helfen, indem Sie mal abstimmen oder andere Gründe nennen.

Link ist hier https://www.menti.com/5tjph41rr9

Danke und Gruß
Stephan


----------



## swoehe (28 Juli 2020)

swoehe schrieb:


> Ich denke immer noch daran herum, komme aber nicht weiter.
> Vielleicht können die Fachmänner und -frauen hier helfen, indem Sie mal abstimmen oder andere Gründe nennen.
> 
> Link ist hier https://www.menti.com/5tjph41rr9
> ...




Ergebnisse gibts dann hier https://www.mentimeter.com/s/7d2d16ac35471988c173ced10f26b17d


----------



## swoehe (29 Juli 2020)

<div style='position: relative; padding-bottom: 56.25%; padding-top:  35px; height: 0; overflow: hidden;'><iframe sandbox='allow-scripts  allow-same-origin' allowfullscreen='true' allowtransparency='true'  frameborder='0' height='315'  src='https://www.mentimeter.com/embed/7d2d16ac35471988c173ced10f26b17d'  style='position: absolute; top: 0; left: 0; width: 100%; height: 100%;'  width='420'></iframe></div>

Interessantes Ergebnis. Eine Kalkulation des Nutzens könnte helfen.


----------



## c.wehn (13 Oktober 2020)

Eplan eview


----------



## swoehe (4 Februar 2021)

Nun sind drei Monate mit Corona vergangen. Ich habe das Thema nicht weiter verfolgt. Gibt es Neuigkeiten zu berichten? Es waren ja einige da, die das mal aufgreifen wollten.

Immer noch interessierter Gruß
Stephan


----------



## BiBi (15 April 2021)

Ich erstelle meine Pläne mit ProPlan von Ampersoft. Die Anzahl der Blätter schwankt stark zwischen 50 und 1500. Je nach Projekt.
ProPlan hat auch einen Viewer, den ich allerdings noch nie benutzt habe, da ich ja mit der Vollversion arbeite.

Ich sehe selbst bei der Werkstattfertigung der Schaltschränke Probleme. Das Personal ist teilweise nicht elektrisch ausgebildet.
Die können lesen und sind in die Verdrahtung eingearbeitet. Da stehen teilweise auch Hausfrauen vor dem Schaltschrank und verdrahten.
Das Personal will nicht umständlich in einem Tablet / Notebook / PC Änderungen eintragen, das wird schon bei Papier widerwillig ausgeführt,
ganz zu schweigen von der Logik / Makros / Symbolen.

Bei der Montage ist es noch krasser. Hier wird im Abwasserbereich gearbeitet. Der Monteur steigt in einen Abwasserschacht, muss sich sichern,
Sicherheitsausrüstung Dreibein, an dem er angehängt wird, nachdem Gasfreiheit festgestellt wurde, wird er von einer zweiten Person in
den Schacht abgelassen. Er braucht sein Werkzeug und Maschinen. Da wird wenig Freude aufkommen, wenn er noch ein Tablet mitnehmen muss.
In dem Schacht sind Fäkalien, wenn's dumm läuft. Da ist das bedienen eines Touch nicht optimal.
Ich bin hier schon froh, wenn ich vernünftige Korrekturen im Plan finde, nicht nur eine Beschreibung was gemacht wurde, ohne darauf zu achten,
welche Kontakte verwendet wurden. Das wird in elektronischer Form nicht besser.
Was bei elektronischer Vorhaltung der Pläne passieren kann, ist ein mehrfach ausgedruckter Plansatz. Einfach, Zweifach oder sogar dreifach.
In jedem Plansatz sind dann Änderungen eingetragen, das ist bei der Revision schön zu übernehmen.
Darum gebe ich einen Plansatz in Papierform zur Fertigung und zur Montage. Erst mit der Bestandsdokumentation werden die Pläne auch als PDF erzeugt
und dem Endkunden übergeben.
Was auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist, ist der Preis. In diesem Bereich ist der Preiskampf groß. Ich sehe es in diesem Zusammenhang äußerst kritisch,
einen bearbeitbaren Plan herauszugeben. Für manche Makros / Symbole braucht man ein paar Stunden, bis sie optisch und funktional so sind,
wie benötigt. Leider habe ich hier schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn ich das Original herausgebe. Es kann dann ein zweiter Anbieter, für einen
niedrigen Lohn den Plan anbieten.

Prinzipiell möchte ich schon Papierfreundlich (so wenig wie möglich drucken) arbeiten, das versuche ich, in dem ich einen Plansatz in Papierform übergebe.
Digital bearbeitbar klingt zwar gut, hat aber in meinen Augen Hürden, die schwer überwindbar sind. Aus derzeitiger Sicht kann das nur der Projekteur erfüllen,
oder fachlich interessierter Personal, was aber auch immer weniger wird.


----------

